# Erupting coffin



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Erupting coffin New Photos!!*

This is one of "three" coffins we are making for Halloween. This cost is approximately $25 to build and less than 2 hours. The idea was to make it look like it was errupting from the ground sideways, similar to the one at the top of this page. The plywood was $7.30 (Home Depot) and the whole thing was made from one sheet. The chains came from "Michaels" and were $3.99 each less the 20% coupon.

The paint is "stainless steel epoxy" spray paint which I found at the dollar store along with the hinges. I used some green spraypaint for highlights and used my "Rotozip" to cut the cross from the front. The "Red" light also came from the dollar store but we had these from last years haunt.

I know the video sucks but its the best I could do...

Popout coffin build video by meltdown211 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid211.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid211.photobucket.com/albums/bb258/meltdown211/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb258/meltdown211/untitled

Popout coffin build video by meltdown211 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid211.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid211.photobucket.com/albums/bb258/meltdown211/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb258/meltdown211/untitled


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Nice ..
What are your dimensions on that?
Did you put a small spacer in that somewhere to "prop" the slight opening?
I'd like to make one also..
I think for next yr though that gives me more time.But who knows.
could you do a how to so we can ask you more questions in the prop how to section.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Thanks!*

I am going to make a few more, smaller, closer to the ground. But the inspiration came from here: The lid has hinges on it so you can lie it on its back and open the door all the way if you want or just a bit. I like it open just a crack.

http://www.garageofevil.com/projects/toe_pincher_coffins.php

Instead of making the whole thing, I just cut an angle on the bottom so its slanted and not "straight". They are sooo easy to do but I had the help of my great brother to make it go a bit faster! I just cut out another one and it gets easier with each one. Truly the hardest part was getting two pieces of plywood home from the store! I am NOT very "building" oriented. I can hardly read a tape measure and I was able to make this one. Worst case senario...take you 4 hours instead of two hours.

The dollar store has sooo much great stuff to make this happen. Paint, hinges, etc! I may try a video/photo tutorial for the next one! Stand by on that!

Melty


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Very nice! Looks great and i love the fact that you did it so cheaply... hmm, maybe i could pull it off by the time school starts... great work


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work meldown!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic work! I love the fact that you did it so inexpensively. You are correct about the dollar store. One of my "favorite haunts". Great job!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That looks great! I've always liked those 1/2 coffins. Maybe next year.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Nooo Nooo Dont wait! Parts list inside...*

They are soo easy and inexpensive! Here are a couple more photos of the finished product! We got the "creepy moss" from big lots, $2.00, the winged angel from salvation army, Its ceramic... $1.00 dollar A couple o cans of silver spray and black, viola!! done!

Heres my "parts" list! You CAN make these fast and cheap. They actually look SOOOO much better at night with a red/green light inside! I used a hole saw to cut a small hole it the back to run some PVC pipe from a fog machine into each of them.

1 Sheet OSB board Home Depot $7.89 4 x 8 sheet
2 Cans Stainless Steel spray paint $1.00 each (dollar store)
1 Can black Spray paint $1.00
1 Winged angel ceramic 1.00 Salvation Army
1 Plastic chain $3.99 with discount $3.50
1 Set hinges $1.00 Dollar store
1 Creepy moss Big lots $2.00 (plenty left to do 4 more coffins)


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, I love the detail!


----------

